# Whirlpool Gold Series Icemaker issues



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Make sure the electronic sensors or not blocked they should have a clear shot from on side of the ice bin to the other. If they are not blocked replace them.


----------



## jesse135 (May 15, 2011)

*gold series Ice Maker issues*

I bought a gold series fridge Model: GI7FVCXWYOO from sears scratch & dent store. After bout 3 months the ice maker started working intermittently then quit althoghter. After testing every switch, selenoid & connection it all came down to a simple connection that contains the water tubes on back of the fridge. I found that the wiring is barely enough to make the connections that something(heat Maybe)is causing a loose connection. So, even though there is a purpose that it's screwed onto the back panel. I took it off, and gently squeezed each female connection and just loosely wire tied that group off the connections and tubing so that it's out of the way of the fan blades. The ice maker problem hasn't visited me since. Thank goodness. Now, this may be just my fridge that this querky problem was remedied, but it's something that I just gotta put out there....


dirty dirk said:


> My icemaker on my whirlpool model # GS6NBERY 01 is not working. I have replaced the ice maker with a new one, but it is still not working. I manually put water into the unit and have tried to jumper the thing to trigger the harvest cycle, but not luck. I suspect the circuit board, but was wondering if anyone had any other ideas.


----------

